# Tinsel, now Annie, left today!



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm feeling sad today, because Tinsel , now officially Annie, left this morning.

She is going to her permanent family in Virginia.
I knew from the start that I wouldn't fail fostering 101, but I expected that she'd be here for a longer period of time. 

However, the right family came along for her. They understand that, as a puppy mill dog, it may take a long time for her to come around and they are willing to wait and to continue working with her. She will have a Hav puppy sibling to play with and she'll enjoy that.

She and I were together constantly for the time that she was here and I will miss her cute face and gentle nature. It's amazing how attached one can get to a dog that doesn't even come to you! I admire her courage for trying so hard to adapt.
I'm so nervous waiting to hear how her adjustment is going. 
She was groomed a few days ago and here is her latest picture. Quite a difference from the first one!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hugs to you Nan...I'm sorry for you but so glad Annie has found a forever home. She's adorable with her new cut. I'm sure her new family will love her, just as much as you'll miss her.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She sure has a sweet little face. I wish her well in her new home and (((hugs))) to you for giving her a new start.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great happy ending for Annie. I am sure you will miss her and she will miss you, but how wonderful it is to hear that she is starting a new life with a family willing to work with her. Thank you so much for devoting so much of your time and kindness to her. She really is a beautiful girl! I love that picture!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Annie really is pretty - love her coloration! How bittersweet it must be for you. Missing her but knowing that under your care she has progressed to the point she is able to move on to her new family. I really admire those of you who foster these little ones and work so hard to give them a better life. May she continue to do well in her new home and have a wonderful life!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a super sweet thing you did for her!! She's a pretty girl and I'm sure since you started her on the right path, she'll do great.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can feel your pain. I hope her transition is an easy one and that she loves her new family. Sending you a cyber hug.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*It takes a special person to be a foster mom..*

You did such a wonderful thing for her...

Hugs


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This must have been hard. She is continuing her journey and it hurts to let go, even when they go to a good home. You have done sooooo much for Annie. Hugs........


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I just spoke with Annie's new mom and she is doing great! Her first night went well, and she seems to be settling in and making a good adjustment.
Now I can relax


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh sweet little Annie! I'm so glad she has a furever home  You did a wonderful thing for her, Nan!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aw, it's so nice to get a good report on her. You did great! I hope you're very proud of yourself for taking such good care and letting her go when the right family came forward. :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, that has got to be so hard at first, to see little Annie go. Is she far away from you? How nice to get an update with good news. I hope she adapts well to her new family.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Annie is 3 hours away. Maybe someday we will take a drive down to visit her.

I have to say that fostering a mill dog was one of the most rewarding things I've done. 

To see that poor whirling, scared, shaking dog change so much and know that we helped her to do it, made me and DH, along with daughter Andrea
feel very good!

It wasn't easy, but I'm glad we were able to do it.


----------

